# Gen. George S. Patton would be proud



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)

Military loads head east to support Gen. Patton and his boys in the Battle of the Bulge, 1944.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

They need a figure of George C. Scott as General Patton standing on one of the cars demanding they go faster on their way to the front.


----------



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)

Funny you say that. I tried to look for a Patton figure in 1/87th but couldn't find one.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You could always make your own.....here is a 1/6 scale General Patton, as produced by Dragon Models, for reference.....


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Patton. My favorite. Also Black Jack Pershing and Teddy Roosevelt.


----------

